# Longines Or Hamilton



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, looking at taking of advantage of the 0% finance deal at Ernest Jones and torn between quartz Longines conquest or automatic Hamilton jazzmaster? I like both the same but I like the fact the Hamilton is auto for only Â£40 more? What would you guys choose and why?


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

got any pics?


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Call me a snob but I would always go for the mechanical. I really can't understand expensive quartz watches. Yes I've seen Rolex, Omega even some Patek quartz but they just don't make sense to me. The Hamilton is a nice looking piece, gets my vote.

Cheers


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Auto every time for me - you'll save the extra by not getting robbed for battery changes!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another vote for the Jazzmaster not only because of the fact that it`s an automatic but also because (if I`m looking at the right Longines ) IMO it`s a better looking watch :yes:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

out of those 2 i'd also go for the hamilton, tho in truth ,personally i'd get a longines legend diver instead


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

The Hamilton hands down.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going up to good ole Merry Hill tonight to have another look at both again and see if any more catches my eye. Is there is anything else that sell in Ernest Jones or Goldsmiths for around Â£500 thats any good?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you would probably get better value for money waiting until something catches your eye on the sales corner tbh rather than buying new from the robbing bastrds high street 

good luck at merry hell


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I would to be fair, but I don't have the spare cash at the minute hence the finance


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, Just an update. Went in tonight and had a look, decided to go with the Longines as it is the 41mm so looks bigger on my wrists and the bracelet seems better quality, just a shame its not an auto but i like it so I am one very happy man


----------



## ontheroad (Oct 15, 2012)

Irfan said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Auto every time for me - you'll save the extra by not getting robbed for battery changes!!
> ...


This. If you're thinking of trying to save money by getting the automatic, it is definitely going to be cheaper to maintain a quartz movement. Higher end automatic movements cost even more to service (especially if you're the owner of a Rolex or Omega as they demand it be serviced by authorized technicians). I've seen some basic service bills in the thousands. The only saving grace would be that the Omega 8500 and 9300 movements may have slightly longer intervals between service times, but that is still being tested by time because they are fairly new movements.

However, in terms of looks, I vote the Hamilton as well. The conquest doesn't seem to have anything special - or the overall concept just doesn't do it for me. The Longines master collection is a different story..


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Jazzmaster for me. Not snobbishness. I've just always liked their style.


----------

